# The "WHAT-IFs" are stressing me out!



## EMTCop86 (Jan 6, 2009)

So EMT-B class is about to start in a week and I am freaking out. Part of it because I don't know what to expect and the other part is the "what-ifs" what if I fail, what if I can't do something, what if I don't remember, what if I fudge something up, this list goes on and on. This is not only a career but one that involves peoples lives. I guess I am putting too much pressure on myself to be perfect and trying to learn everything. Just kind of venting and seeing if anyone else has gone through the same thing.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL Lori,

I had nightmares the week leading up to class that they'd send me home and tell me not to come back.  You're not alone.


----------



## tatersalad (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine starts tonight, I know what you mean!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> So EMT-B class is about to start in a week and I am freaking out. Part of it because I don't know what to expect and the other part is the "what-ifs" what if I fail, what if I can't do something, what if I don't remember, what if I fudge something up, this list goes on and on. This is not only a career but one that involves peoples lives. I guess I am putting too much pressure on myself to be perfect and trying to learn everything. Just kind of venting and seeing if anyone else has gone through the same thing.



Here's your answer to all the what ifs:
Deep breathe, try again!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 6, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> So EMT-B class is about to start in a week and I am freaking out. Part of it because I don't know what to expect and the other part is the "what-ifs" what if I fail, what if I can't do something, what if I don't remember, what if I fudge something up, this list goes on and on. This is not only a career but one that involves peoples lives. I guess I am putting too much pressure on myself to be perfect and trying to learn everything. Just kind of venting and seeing if anyone else has gone through the same thing.


 

Okay, so first of all take a deeeeeeep breath.

Second.....  
There are things your not going to be able to do - at first.
You will forget things - at first.
You will definantly fudge something up - hopefully only once.


Everyone goes through it.  Just wait until you pass and get your first job and then wreck your first ambulance!  

Just remember, everybody had to start somewhere.  And nobody starts at the top.... or even in the middle.  Its why its called the beginning.... a start.  

Relax.  Get some rest.  Do what ever makes you feel better when your stressed.  Then get ready for the real fun to begin.


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2009)

I start on the 12th, but I went did my CPR certs and HOBET esque test there so I got familiar with the facility and was able to see how the classes worked, and was able to talk to an instructor.  So far it's an awesome college and the owner of the school is very nice and puts a lot of care into the students. So that's made it easier for me.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 6, 2009)

I was so nervous toward the end of class that I used to have to pull my car over on the way to class to throw up.  You're not alone.  I'm sure you'll do fine if you put the time and effort into it.


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 6, 2009)

If you're taking it seriously, you're in it for the right reasons, and you're not a complete moron - you'll do totally fine. It appears that you meet all of these conditions. 

As my EMS mentor once told me a long time ago, "you can teach a drunk monkey with a head injury how to be an EMT." 

That whole being a good EMT thing, though, is up to you. But having determination, a strong desire to provide excellent patient care, and a willingness to learn are the starting points you'll need to do that. So don't sweat it.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for all the responses. I am taking this very seriously and that is probably why I am stressing out so much. This is one of my career choices and could possibly do this for the rest of my life. Anyways I went to get my books today and all I can say is holy crap! Good thing I am able to study at work or I would be screwed. I have an orientation meeting on Saturday the 10th so hopefully that will calm my nerves a bit, or increase them! On another note I am so glad I found this forum and that I have you guys to turn to thanks again!


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 7, 2009)

The best advice I've ever received regarding higher education of any variety is to always stay at least one chapter ahead of the class in your reading. It sounds so simple but you'll feel like a genius. Don't wait for the class to start - you can start reading now.


----------



## tatersalad (Jan 7, 2009)

had the first class last night. Lots of intro type stuff, policies, etc. It does feel really good finally starting. Lots of reading here I come.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 7, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> Hey guys thanks for all the responses. I am taking this very seriously and that is probably why I am stressing out so much. This is one of my career choices and could possibly do this for the rest of my life. Anyways I went to get my books today and all I can say is holy crap! Good thing I am able to study at work or I would be screwed. I have an orientation meeting on Saturday the 10th so hopefully that will calm my nerves a bit, or increase them! On another note I am so glad I found this forum and that I have you guys to turn to thanks again!



Bahaha! Aren't the books huge?  Wait til you get to medic!

We called our medic book the defibrillator book. If you have a cardiac arrest and can't get your defibrillator to work, slam it down by their head and the sound from the massive book hitting the table would scare them awake


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sasha said:


> We called our medic book the defibrillator book. If you have a cardiac arrest and can't get your defibrillator to work, slam it down by their head and the sound from the massive book hitting the table would scare them awake



I suppose the important thing is to confirm v-fib? I don't suppose they were even decent enough to give you some kind of cart to help move the thing to and from class?


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 10, 2009)

So I had my orientation today, all I can say is holy freaking crap what have I gotten myself into. I am hoping they were just trying to scare out the people that were not serious about the program. They said 50% of us won't pass. The program is really tough and that some people with master degrees weren't even able to pass the program. They seem pretty strict and know what they want from their students so that is good. The program I am going through it Crafton Hills College EMT-B in Yucaipa, CA. If you are late even 1 minute that is a tardy and you can only have 3 and only 2 absences. If you exceed those you will be dropped. You have to get an 80% on each quiz and test or you will be dropped even if you got a 79.9%. They went on and on how tough the program was but how they had one of the highest success rates for students passing the NREMT. My teacher specifically had a 90% pass rate for the NREMT for last semester. So yea I am a bit scared but I am glad this will be tough and hopefully I learn a lot. I mean when you seriously think about I could have patients lives in my hands and they deserve the best.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 10, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> So I had my orientation today, all I can say is holy freaking crap what have I gotten myself into. I am hoping they were just trying to scare out the people that were not serious about the program. They said 50% of us won't pass. The program is really tough and that some people with master degrees weren't even able to pass the program. They seem pretty strict and know what they want from their students so that is good. The program I am going through it Crafton Hills College EMT-B in Yucaipa, CA. If you are late even 1 minute that is a tardy and you can only have 3 and only 2 absences. If you exceed those you will be dropped. You have to get an 80% on each quiz and test or you will be dropped even if you got a 79.9%. They went on and on how tough the program was but how they had one of the highest success rates for students passing the NREMT. My teacher specifically had a 90% pass rate for the NREMT for last semester. So yea I am a bit scared but I am glad this will be tough and hopefully I learn a lot. I mean when you seriously think about I could have patients lives in my hands and they deserve the best.



Yeah my class was difficult, I was wondering how I would know so much at the end.  We had to do a 50 4x6 card, of specific ailments and put definition, signs and symptoms and treatment for a test towards the end.  Then we had the final one guy made a 74 and failed, need a 75 to pass the final here.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 11, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> Yeah my class was difficult, I was wondering how I would know so much at the end. We had to do a 50 4x6 card, of specific ailments and put definition, signs and symptoms and treatment for a test towards the end. Then we had the final one guy made a 74 and failed, need a 75 to pass the final here.


 
Yeah it just seems so over whelming. I know they say EMT-B's need more education but when you are just starting out it seems like there is already too much information to comprehend. I guess it is a matter of just taking it one step at a time. Did the flash cards help you out? I was thinking about doing that also.


----------



## silver (Jan 11, 2009)

Put the "what ifs" beside. There is a "what if" in every situation in life. Like what if I go step outside and get struck by lightning and die instantly? Don't let them overcome you and stop what you truly want to do. You seem very serious, and if you put your heart to it with your fullest effort those "what ifs" will never come true.

The class is very daunting, especially in the beginning, but if you keep up with the work and ask questions you will not have to worry. In reality anyone can become an EMT and pass the class. On the other hand, those who pass make sure they understand the material and if they don't fully understand it, they dedicate themselves to figuring out how to understand the material. Read the book before lectures so you can ask questions during the lecture, volunteer as much as possible in labs, and ask questions in clinicals.

Good luck


----------



## Laur68EMT (Jan 11, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> So I had my orientation today, all I can say is holy freaking crap what have I gotten myself into. I am hoping they were just trying to scare out the people that were not serious about the program.



Personally, I think that's an excellent way to start the course off. I wish more instructors did the same.  If their approach is successful in weeding out even one half-hearted person, it's worth it.  I look back at some folks in my class, all very nice people certainly, but some I had to question why they wanted to be an EMT at all.  Aside from one girl, there was no requirement from work or the FD to be one.  Some of those people barely squeaked by because they didn't care enough to put in the time and effort - yet they are certified the same as me.  I have a mental note of some towns I don't want to get sick or hurt in. 

Anyway, I like your candor and your honesty.  It shows you're not too proud.  I think you're going to not only do well in your class but really enjoy your journey!


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 11, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> So I had my orientation today, all I can say is holy freaking crap what have I gotten myself into. I am hoping they were just trying to scare out the people that were not serious about the program. They said 50% of us won't pass. The program is really tough and that some people with master degrees weren't even able to pass the program. They seem pretty strict and know what they want from their students so that is good. The program I am going through it Crafton Hills College EMT-B in Yucaipa, CA. If you are late even 1 minute that is a tardy and you can only have 3 and only 2 absences. If you exceed those you will be dropped. You have to get an 80% on each quiz and test or you will be dropped even if you got a 79.9%. They went on and on how tough the program was but how they had one of the highest success rates for students passing the NREMT. My teacher specifically had a 90% pass rate for the NREMT for last semester. So yea I am a bit scared but I am glad this will be tough and hopefully I learn a lot. I mean when you seriously think about I could have patients lives in my hands and they deserve the best.




Yeah, they go out of their way to scare you, but some people of rather questionable intelligence are still in my class after failing exams over and over. I don't know why schools do that, I guess they figure an incompetent medic is better than no medic. *shrug*


----------



## smvde (Jan 11, 2009)

Perhaps the best thing to do is follow these following rules.

Read all materials prior to class at least twice.

Listen 90 percent more than you talk.

Save the war stories for after class.

Keep your ears and mind open, mouth shut.

Use common sense.

Pay attention.

It works, trust me.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 12, 2009)

I think part of the stress in the class is a test to gauge how well you handle stress. If the stress of the class is bad, try the stress of dealing with a coding patient with a family full of spectators. If you can handle one, you will handle the other.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not going to give you advice I didn't follow myself.  I'm not going to tell you to read your chapter a step ahead of every one else, because I didn't myself.  

Hell, and this is going to irk some people, I didn't read a complete chapter a single time through the WHOLE course, and I ended up with a 90% and the second best grade in the class.  It's just my way of learning.



The advice I WILL give you is study for what ever works best for you.  If it's my method of listen in class and read only what you don't get, great.  If it's reading every single chapter 5 times a day, great.  Just do what you have to do to not only hold on to the information, but UNDERSTAND it as well.


MEMORIZE CPR.  It's not ACB, trust me--- it's most definitely ABC.


Study your practical skills a TON, as if you miss one tiny step in a skill, you can fail the course.  I don't know what state you're in, so I don't know what you're allowed to do, but here in Texas we had 25 different skills to memorize step for step.

Do as many clinical rotations as possible.

Above all?  Have fun.


When they said 50% will not pass, they aren't kidding.  My class started with 45, ended with 20, and statistically, only 70% will pass the NREMT, so out of 45 people, only 13 people will become EMT-B's.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well my nerves have calmed down quite a bit. I think what was really getting to me was being back at a real classroom. For the first half of my degree I went to class physically but i would say like the last 40% of it was done with online classes. So I have been out of school for over a year and I knew my study habits were going to have to change. I have read the first 5 chapters that were required and I'm getting the hang of things. I know things will only get harder but I'm ready to jump in. I have a lot of people behind me that know I can do this...I know I can do this...and that is all there is to it. Thanks for all the advice guys it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

It's human to second guess yourself!


----------



## raisingkahne9 (Jan 27, 2009)

One thing that helped me through Emt class was writing down notes, and such, and constantly studying them. Just pay attention, read, and practice practice, study study study, and you'll do fine.


----------



## EeyoreEMT (Jan 29, 2009)

*The shakes*

Thoughts of what if I fail, what if I get kicked out??? Think positive, be positive and be aggressive-B E aggressive (that cheerleading movie???)
When test taking, first-relax, second-answer the question in your head before looking at the mutiple choice (you will usually have 2 possible right answers and 2 wrong, you have to choose the best right answer), look for the definates (always, never) they leave no room for adjustment; there are practice tests online for free, do them; remember gloves on-scene safe (first thing you do) your safety is always first. No matter at what level you are testing for-the answer always comes back to the ABCs-Airway, Breathing, Circulation. No airway-no pt. I was a pt for a medic exam and I couldn't believe the lack of aggressiveness (if that's even a word). I was a trauma pt, unresponsive. I had a bikini bathing suit under loose clothes,  they were to treat me as a real pt, take real vitals then were told what they were  ect. Half of the students didn't even check for hip/pelvic injuries, some never laid a hand on me, there was only one, out of about 20 students that I thought actually gave me a good rapid trauma assessment. Nothing is worse that bringing in a trauma pt with all their clothes intact!!! you must expose injured parts!!!! You have to get touchy-feely with people and your partners. On calls, I've had to crawl between their legs, they dig into my pockets, if I'm carrying backwards, someone, usually a fireman (which I was on the dept. at the time) had me by my belt or butt, depending on the guy....however, I knew I wouldn't fall they had me. And the same went for my partner. My best friend, former partner, was working and pregnant, which scared me a bit the farther along she got, went to get out of the back of the truck and the little hook that the cot catches on, caught her book and she fell backwards. I had the cot in one hand, her butt in the other, and a blonde, 5'8" 140lb 8 month pregnant flailing about like a chicken tryiing to fly. A bit embarrassing, but I would do it again in a heartbeat, to any partner, well, except for one, who was over 400 lbs. OUCH!
After you take the test, you will shake, want to hit the bar cause you think you failed and so will everyone else, except for 1 or 2 who think they are perfect. But, if that's how you feel after, that's good, you know there's more to learn.....always, no matter how long you're in EMS, you can always learn a new trick, new medical advances, always something new. Don't be afraid to admit you don't know something and make sure to speak up if your not sure what to do or don't know what to do, ask, don't just stand there and wait to be told what to do, you'll just piss off your partner. If you have questions, even if they sound dumb, ask a good medic, if they get annoyed, shame on them, keep asking, that is how you will learn, by asking, watching and doing!!!
Wow, I think I wrote a story!! Good luck, you will do fine!


----------



## TechWho (Jan 29, 2009)

Ask a lot of questions.

Don't just memorize the answers; work them into your own thought processes. If you're wondering why such-and-such intervention works in Situation A but not in Situation B, don't just ask what is the correct thing to do, but why that and why not something else. This is the stage in your EMS experience where you have to form the underlying rationale that dictates your actions and decisions later on. Get these concerns out now so you're not self-doubting when you're in the field.

And it's perfectly ok to screw up as long as you learn from it. I remember, when I was in my class a few months ago, that I got called down to the front to perform a medical assessment the class after we were first introduced to Patient Assessments. It was an allergic reaction to a bee-sting and I forgot to immediately put the patient on high-flow O2. After screwing up in front of twenty-five or so classmates, I sure never forgot that again. (And, incidentally, a bee-sting allergy was our medical assessment station for the mid-term. Because I'd had that experience, I was able to ace the station when it "really" counted.)


----------



## rescuepoppy (Jan 29, 2009)

As I have stated before the nervousness we feel is just the bodies way of telling us we are dealing with something we are not familiar with. And when we realize we are doing something that could have a bad effect on someones life. The best thing we can do is to learn to channel the nerves into a more positive energy to keep us on a more alert state. Nerves are a natural thing and we need to learn to use rather than fight against them.


----------

